# 50's monark frame repair.



## StoneWoods (Apr 19, 2017)

I got this with alit of other bikes. It was repaired previously on the bb and near the headset. I just "fixed it". Not my best work, but it's not going to get restored, Probably be a beater bike. This is the only thing schwinn lightweights are good for. ( Start from last pic)


----------



## bricycle (Apr 19, 2017)

NICE work!
...might put in "restoration tips"?


----------



## mike j (Apr 20, 2017)

Looking' good, nice job, a little bondo & it would be perfect.


----------

